
Did Jobs leave Tim Cook in charge because he wanted Apple to fail without him? - rnernento
It&#x27;s pretty clear Steve understood what happens when you leave the wrong people at the helm of a technology company.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=_1rXqD6M614<p>For a while I&#x27;ve been wondering why he left Tim Cook in charge and Apple&#x27;s continued stagnation hasn&#x27;t helped... I&#x27;m starting to think Steve wanted to be sure history remembered him as the only one who could make Apple successful.<p>Thoughts?
======
CyberFonic
Apple has a board of directors. I would think that they would make changes in
the C-suite if they were confident that those changes would improve things.
Apple has become a Big company and with that comes a sort of petrification of
thinking.

------
Lordarminius
Next to Steve Jobs, Tim Cook was the single most important executive at Apple
before Steve's death; counting among his successes the ipod. If SJ wanted to
install someone who would fail TC was a bad choice.

------
zimpenfish
I'm thinking this is a prime Betteridge headline.

~~~
informatimago
This is not a newspaper article, it's a Ask HN: that is missing the "Ask HN:"
bona-fide question.

